# CANOPEN mit Wago PFC200 und Antrieb



## illi (3 August 2015)

Moin,

ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Canopen. Ich habe die Frage bereits in microcontroller.net gestellt aber keine Antwort erhalten.

Ich betreibe Vorüberlegungen, ob mittels Wago-SPS (PFC200) über Canopen ein Servoantrieb angesteuert werden kann. Der Antrieb steht noch nicht fest.

Die Antriebsverstärker unterstützen in der Regel das Drive Profil DS402. Dies habe ich jetzt jedoch nicht bei den Wago-Bibliotheken und Anwenderhinweisen gefunden.

Allerdings ist mir nicht klar, was die Inhalte des Drive Profils sind. Ist der Inhalt nur das Object-Directory mit den Parametern und Cob-IDs?

Dann hieße das: Es reicht aus, wenn es ein EDS-File gibt, mit dem ich die entsprechenden Parameter schreiben/lesen kann. Den Zustandsautomaten, um den Antrieb betriebs bereit zuschalten, müsste ich dann selbst bedienen (Statuswort/Kommandowort).

Hat jemand ein Beispiel mit der Ansteuerung eines Antriebs?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn einer der CANOPEN-Könner die Rolle der Profile erläutern könnte.

Gruß Illi


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (5 August 2015)

Hallo Illi,

generell können auch Antriebe am PFC200 betrieben werden.
Das profilspezifische PDO Mapping wird aus der EDS Datei des Antriebs übernommen.
Die Parametrierung der SDOs kann im CAN Konfigurator in der Steuerungskonfiguration erfolgen.

Jedoch gibt es keine Funktionsbausteine für Antriebe. Das bedeutet dass das Status- und Controlword sowie die Soll- und Istwerte vom Anwenderprogramm entsprechend der gewünschten Funktion angesprochen werden müssen.

Falls im Betrieb die Konfiguration des Antriebs angepasst werden soll, können hierzu die SDO Bausteine aus der WagoCANopen_02.lib genutzt werden.

Auch sollte der PFC200 mit der Firmware 04 eingesetzt werden.

Grüße


----------



## illi (6 August 2015)

Danke, das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Prinzipiell funktioniert es also. Aber es ist wohl viel Handarbeit nötig.

Gibt es von Wago dazu Beispielmaterial, was mir hilft einen Antrieb anzusteuern? Das z. B. die Handhabung der Antriebs State Machine zeigt?

Danke und Gruß Illi


----------

